# WPIX NY (Low power)



## Jedk1 (Sep 23, 2003)

It seems that WPIX NY is a low power station.
It's the only channel of all the networks to weak to transmit.
I hear they have their own antenna on their building and it's very low altitude compared to the rest that use the Empire State Building.

Does anyone have any information on this?
Any ideas on how to get WPIX in HDTV?

Are the waiting for the new World Trade Center?


Thanks,
Jed K


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi, I live on Long Island and have the largest antenna i could find and also can get NBC, CBS, FOX, ABC. (Even on my old antenna in the attic I can get 100% signal on all the channels except WPIX) The only one I have a problem getting is WPIX. Sometimes it comes in great, then other times it pixels alot, and sometimes it is so bad u cant watch it. I have e-mailed WB many times to figure out what is happening with it. 
They are at very low power right now because they are sharing with PBS until they can go back on with there old channel 33. It is also because they are using a VHF channel while all the others are using UHF. 
I think they are waiting for some type of device that is being built at the empire state building. I also think that this will allow UPN HD when it is completed. (Im not sure of this it is just from what i had read somewhere else)

Last time i spoke to UPN they said sometime in september they will be up in HD. If the above thing is true this must also mean that WB will be full power at the same time.
Every time i speak to them it is delayed and now the projected date is november but hopefully WB is up sooner.... (Ive been waiting 2 years to get full power WPIX and i hope i dont have to wait another 2 years


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

It is hard to believe in the largest market--New York they wouldn't be broadcasting in full power HD with WB 11--WPIX. Tribune's Denver affiliate WB 2-KWGN brags that they are the best High Def picture with the strongest high defintion signal the Denver area.


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

Link said:


> It is hard to believe in the largest market--New York they wouldn't be broadcasting in full power HD with WB 11--WPIX. Tribune's Denver affiliate WB 2-KWGN brags that they are the best High Def picture with the strongest high defintion signal the Denver area.


most stations were full power in 2001 but after September 11, 2001 the antennas were destroyed. There first priority was getting back up the analog channels and now they just got around to restoring the digital stations


----------



## Jedk1 (Sep 23, 2003)

Shappyss said:


> I have e-mailed WB many times to figure out what is happening with it.


Who did you email? Do they reply?

Also, I do get a UPN channel in Digital on 5-2 on my DirectTV HD Box.
Is that HD? It looks much better than the regular feed I get from DirectTV.

JedK


----------

